# Ripblend (test prop, tren ace, masteron) cycle views



## Nick_Lgow (Oct 30, 2012)

getting some ripblend (each ml contains 80mg test prop/80mg tren ace/80mg masteron prop)

thinking of doing following:
 week 1-8 = ripblend 1ml ed with saturday and sunday off
 week 1-6 = 50mg dbol ed
 week 1-9 = 50mg anavar ed (anavar goin a week extra as got some spare)

thoughts on that cycle?


----------



## Bout2getReal (Oct 30, 2012)

Nick_Lgow said:


> getting some ripblend (each ml contains 80mg test prop/80mg tren ace/80mg masteron prop)
> 
> thinking of doing following:
> week 1-8 = ripblend 1ml ed with saturday and sunday off
> ...



Would be nice to know stats, AAS experience, diet and pct. But ill pretend you have some good experience behind you as you are running Tren A which i dont consider a beginner compound. The first thing that stands out is the days off. Why would you do this? The whole point of using short esters is they hit you faster and keep your levels stable. You are going to throw yourself off with the two day break and could lead to unwanted sides. I personally like VAR but only if your already low BF and at a higher dose. Dont get me wrong im a Huge fan of tren but think you might wanna do a little more research. Your pushing it i think with 6 weeks on the dbol. While Dbol isnt considered a shredding compound i have used it in cut cycles. That all really depends on training and diet but if i were to do it i would run it the first four weeks if only running an 8 week cycle. Also why run the var a week after? Just MHO. I think stats and what your trying to get from this would help you to get the info you want and dont neglect a good pct and oct for that matter.

Pit


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice dosed blend. 1ml ED would be heavy going.


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 31, 2012)

better to do eod then take the weekend off with that blend. Your blood levels are going to change with that pinning and not be stable. I did that once with Test and tren and my sides went through the roof. They did not stable out until I went on test e and tren e. 

I would also add in Tbol instead of the dbol. Seems to fit your cycle better or even anadrol over the dbol. I get more vascular on drol compared to dbol.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 31, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice dosed blend. 1ml ED would be heavy going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



this


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Nov 1, 2012)

was thinking of doing everyday because of the low dose and with it only being an 8 week cycle. but would you say i'd get good gains with eod pinning for 8 weeks? first time using tren ace you see, got an ectomorph figure so trying to increase my mass. usually run test cyp, deca300, eq and dbols for 16weeks, (with the deca being for 12weeks, and dbols for 6 weeks)...i tend to get more vascularity with Dbols compared to anadrol, hence why i chose dbol...wanting to increase mass and size, if i was to pin eod instead of ed, the gear will last me 12 weeks, so might aswell carry out a 12 week cycle, as below..

week 1-12 = ripblend 1ml eod (1ml containing 80mg tren ace, 80mg test prop, 80mg masteron)
week 1-6 = 50mg dbol ed
week 8-12 = 40mg anavar ed

does that sound better? im already slightly ripped as it is, but want to put some hard mass on, been using test cyp, deca and eq for majority of my cycles, so thought i'd switch to test/tren ace this time as i've heard it helps put some good solid mass on


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Nov 1, 2012)

decided im going to do eod pinning, gear will las me longer so im going to be running it for 12 weeks

1ml eod
50mg dbol ed for 6 weeks (i feel as though get better results with 6 week use than 4 weeks ya see, from previous experience that is) and im wanting to increase mass and add size, dont really want to shred down as i've already got low bf as it is. Seen alot about tren ace being good for cutting and putting on size, all down to the diet i guess.
and var im going to run for the last 4 weeks at 40mg a day, or would you say 40mg of var is too low?


----------



## jimm (Nov 3, 2012)

just throwing it out there i would never use a blend again.. cant be sure what gear is doing what.. single esters all day for me.. not what you wanna here when u got ur blend sitting there but also just my opinion dude...

i remeber i had this test 400 blend and tri tren blend hahahaha sold that shit asap theres no such thing as fucking test 400 any way its all UGL could be ANYTHING

rant over.. peace


----------

